# Detroit is traveling to Wisconsin



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Any1Wants2Hook up4a Smoke or2*:tu

I'll be in Racine from Friday the 23rd to Tuesday 27th. The only day im busy with Leaslie family is Sunday (50th year anniversary)

Saturday is the day I was trying to hook up with some BOTL's for a lil mini herf If any1will be available please let me know. I'll pm u my new cell no.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm good for the Saturday.. yeah your old number is broke :r
just need a time and place :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I'm good for the Saturday.. yeah your old number is broke :r
> just need a time and place :tu


Hey u posted up quick:tu
U tell me the time and place, let me ask leslie where we are staying. I think it's the MICROTEL Inn & Suites Racine, WI. I think it's not to far from I-94.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey u posted up quick:tu
> U tell me the time and place, let me ask leslie where we are staying. I think it's the MICROTEL Inn & Suites Racine, WI. I think it's not to far from I-94.


Sometimes I'm fast like that. 
I will let one of the elder MoBsters chime in. not sure of places in Racine or that area. Maybe we can have Twill host it :r Seriously I'm up for any place


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Sometimes I'm fast like that.
> I will let one of the elder MoBsters chime in. not sure of places in Racine or that area. Maybe we can have Twill host it :r Seriously I'm up for any place


Ok well just let me know if it's cool with yall, no biggie if everyone is busy im sure I'll find something or someone to do (ooppss)

Im also trying to find the local masonic lodge as well.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok well just let me know if it's cool with yall, no biggie if everyone is busy im sure I'll find something or someone to do (ooppss)
> 
> Im also trying to find the local masonic lodge as well.:tu


that shouldn't be hard to find.
http://www.wisc-freemasonry.org/html/links.htm
a link that might help you


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> that shouldn't be hard to find.
> http://www.wisc-freemasonry.org/html/links.htm
> a link that might help you


Nope not at all.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

any suggestions on places to meet and herf?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tchariya said:


> any suggestions on places to meet and herf?


Not me, I'll leave that up to u guys.:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

gonna be cold travelling...i heard its gonna be cold...like "32 degrees"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> gonna be cold travelling...i heard its gonna be cold...like "32 degrees"


Too short of a travel to be that low (or shall I say HI) Im still traveling east tho:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I might just be around to herf


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

King James said:


> I might just be around to herf


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Murphy's Law, Sunday is best for me. Got plans I have had for a while Saturday, I am hoping we can hook something up one of the other days.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Murphy's Law,* Sunday is best for me*. Got plans I have had for a while Saturday,* I am hoping we can hook something up one of the other days*.


Leslie will kill me if I missed the sunday event to herf(or i could lie, im good at the)

If not Friday Monday would be hard unless we stayed all day and left late nite..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Leslie will kill me if I missed the sunday event to herf(or i could lie, im good at the)
> 
> If not Friday Monday would be hard unless we stayed all day and left late nite..


I am working Friday,but off Monday. Couldn't stay the night though, the dog might turn my house into a world of chit...literally. Do your Saturday herf with the boys, and let me know if we can figure something out Monday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I am working Friday,but off Monday. Couldn't stay the night though, the dog might turn my house into a world of chit...literally. Do your Saturday herf with the boys, and let me know if we can figure something out Monday.


Will do my good sir:tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I've kinda committed myself to yard work this weekend since I took last weekend off to play. That said, I'll probably be ineffective come sometime in the afternoon on Saturday and will need to take a break. If you're willing to travel to Milwaukee (~20 miles) I ought to be able to "get away" for a smoke cause it would be great to see you again!

For this purpose I would propose: 

Havana Lounge & Cigar
9507 W Greenfield Ave 
Milwaukee, WI 53214 

(414) 258-8219 

Say, 4:00-ish Saturday? Perhaps others can make it earlier and/or stay later than I.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I have this weekend pretty much booked for me, my sons 3rd birthday party on Saturday, and Sunday hopefully getting some work done on the house:tu


Have a good HERF guys :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

backwoods said:


> I have this weekend pretty much booked for me, my sons *3rd birthday party* on Saturday, and Sunday hopefully getting some work done on the house:tu
> 
> Have a good HERF guys :ss


he already had two parties, how many herfs with booker you have :r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> he already had two parties, how many herfs with booker you have :r


:r lemme go explain it to the wife that way....BRB :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RenoB said:


> I've kinda committed myself to yard work this weekend since I took last weekend off to play. That said, I'll probably be ineffective come sometime in the afternoon on Saturday and will need to take a break. If you're willing to travel to Milwaukee (~20 miles) I ought to be able to "get away" for a smoke cause it would be great to see you again!
> 
> For this purpose I would propose:
> 
> ...


BigV might be my ride so it's up to him. I might be able to steal the ride tho, if thats the case im good to travel where ever.



backwoods said:


> I have this weekend pretty much booked for me, my sons 3rd birthday party on Saturday, and Sunday hopefully getting some work done on the house:tu
> 
> Have a good HERF guys :ss


:tu Fam1st..



BigVito said:


> he already had two parties, how many herfs with booker you have :r


Im sure he's son wont like that:r


backwoods said:


> :r lemme go explain it to the wife that way....BRB :mn


Let us know what she say, if u do tell here that im sure u will be herfing with us maybe spending the nite at one of our houses.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

backwoods said:


> :r lemme go explain it to the wife that way....BRB :mn


:r RIP Al:hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *]BigV might be my ride so it's up to him*. I might be able to steal the ride tho, if thats the case im good to travel where ever.
> 
> :tu Fam1st..
> 
> ...


Havana Lounge & Cigar works for me :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Havana Lounge & Cigar works for me :tu


I'll let you know where im staying.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll let you know where im staying.


sounds like a plan Stan :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> sounds like a plan* Stan *:tu


No my name is Booker


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No my name is Booker


I found out you wrestle for TNA


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I found out you wrestle for TNA


I do that part time, just to keep busy:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I do that part time, just to keep busy:r


:r sweet, But why did you rob Wendys?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r sweet, But why did you rob Wendys?


To get some political attention:chk
Seriously they keep my fries and I got mad


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> To get some political attention:chk
> Seriously they keep my fries and I got mad


:r:r TFF bro looking forward to this Saturday


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:r TFF bro looking forward to this Saturday


Me2.. Hope we have fun..:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Me2.. Hope we have fun..:tu


we will, I hope the rest of the crew does too :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Havana Lounge & Cigar works for me :tu


I like it... count me in.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> we will, I hope the rest of the crew does too :r





DonWeb said:


> I like it... count me in.


It's offical, the herf is a go:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's offical, the herf is a go:chk:chk:chk


not to mention Rob


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I Haven't been keeping my eye on CS like I was before I started working. However, I should be good to go for Saturday. I have to go over to my old Apt. and finish shampooing the carpet, but after that I will be free and clear for a while.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

What does the list of attendance look like for Saturday..and what is happening Monday?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> What does the list of attendance look like for Saturday..and what is happening Monday?


I think me and u
and dont u try to make a move on me either:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think me and u
> and dont u try to make a move on me either:bn


nice, cozy, scary.... any info on pick up time and place?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> nice, cozy, scary.... any info on pick up time and place?


Were cooking up cooking for the trip and packing bags right now. Ill post my loc tomorrow while im driving or when we get there.

Yall make the time and I'll make my time fit:tu

Micro Hotels and suites Racine WI


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> What does the list of attendance look like for Saturday..and what is happening Monday?


Only one way to find out:

1. Twill
2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
3. Detroit

Stand up and be counted everyone. I need this info or you don't get cigars.

What time is everyone gonna be where?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Stand up and be counted everyone. I need this info or you don't get cigars.
> 
> What time is everyone gonna be where?


1. Twill
2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
3. Detroit
4. DonWeb
5. King James
6. RenoB

I'll be there (Havana Lounge) about 4pm for "a" smoke :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RenoB said:


> 1. Twill
> 2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
> 3. Detroit
> 4. DonWeb
> ...


what else is there to do there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

King James said:


> I might just be around to herf


Hey KJ Leslie wants to know if your going to being your wife? She might come with me if another female will come.



BigVito said:


> what else is there to do there.


1. Twill aka(william no.1)
2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
3. Detroit (poss ms. detroit)
4. DonWeb (r u bring your wife?)
5. King James
6. RenoB ( I get to see the big B man again:chk)

Well im here fellas and looking for a pool hall and or bar to pass the time until tomorrow.

So what time are we getting started tomorrow?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey KJ Leslie wants to know if your going to being your wife?* She might come with me if another female will come*.
> 
> 1. Twill aka(william no.1)
> 2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
> ...


SirTony could substitute, as for the bar/pool hall no clue :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> SirTony could substitute, as for the bar/pool hall no clue :hn


So what time do ya think were getting started?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So what time do ya think were getting started?


Robbie is there at 4, not sure of the others, let me check travel times, I think no later then 3:30? what u say?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Robbie is there at 4, not sure of the others, let me check travel times, I think no later then 3:30? what u say?


I say Ya K and Ota..:tu:tu:tu
I might be able to dive but wont know until tomorrow.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

according to the google mapulator it will take an hour from my place to you, and 45minutes from you to there:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I say Ya K and Ota..:tu:tu:tu
> I might be able to dive but wont know until tomorrow.


lemme know


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> according to the google mapulator it will take *an hour from my place to you, and 45minutes from you to there*:tu


Man I dont want to put u out there like that. Didnt know it was that far. By chance is my place enroute to the smoke shop or out of your way?



BigVito said:


> lemme know


:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I dont want to put u out there like that. Didnt know it was that far. By chance is my place enroute to the smoke shop or out of your way?
> 
> :tu


Don't worry about it, upon picking you up the smoke shop is enroute from you :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Don't worry about it, upon picking you up the smoke shop is enroute from you :tu


Ok cool cause I wasnt going to have you go out of your way for lil old me well lets talk tomorrow and set it from there. (or later tonite)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool cause I wasnt going to have you go out of your way for lil old me well lets talk tomorrow and set it from there. (or later tonite)


sounds good bro, I will be here either day :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> sounds good bro, I will be here either day :r


:tu:tu


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> lil old me


I get the old part....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cab28 said:


> I get the old part....


:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> I get the old part....


:fu:fu:fu:tg



BigVito said:


> :r:r


:fu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :fu:fu:fu:tg
> 
> :fu


:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tg


Lets call this the much needed relaxing, I cant get recalled to work, I dont have to get up early, *I love life herf*All in favor show your support by giving a:tu:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets call this the much needed relaxing, I cant get recalled to work, I dont have to get up early, *I love life herf*All in favor show your support by giving a:tu:ss


:tu :ss


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets call this the much needed relaxing, I cant get recalled to work, I dont have to get up early, *I love life herf*All in favor show your support by giving a:tu:ss


:tu:ss Have a great weekend. We missed ya tonight.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> :tu:ss Have a great weekend. We missed ya tonight.


Wish I could have been there, hope yall had fun:tu:ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets call this the much needed relaxing, I cant get recalled to work, I dont have to get up early, *I love life herf*All in favor show your support by giving a:tu:ss


:tu

See you tomorrow big guy. Simple question for you, 01 or 02?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> :tu
> 
> See you tomorrow big guy. Simple question for you, 01 or 02?


Hummmm let me see...I feel like im being set up I will resit:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hummmm let me see...I feel like im being set up I will resit:bn


Simple question, answer him you are in our hood now :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Simple question, answer him you are in our hood now :gn


Threating a LawEnforcement Officer is against the LAW
But I guess in this case no one will support the laws so I guess I will answer:tg:tg:r
I crack me up


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Threating a LawEnforcement Officer is against the LAW
> But I guess in this case no one will support the laws so I guess I will answer:tg:tg:r
> I crack me up


:r RICO


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r *RICO*


I almost had my 1st RICO Act case but decided to go state. He still got hit big time. B/E Crew went downnnn......
I dont like people that steal from people that work hard for what they have..

PS. Was that the RICO your talking about


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I almost had my 1st RICO Act case but decided to go state. He still got hit big time. B/E Crew went downnnn......
> I dont like people that steal from people that work hard for what they have..
> 
> PS. Was that the RICO your talking about


Yes it was  not that specific case though


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Simple question, answer him you are in our hood now :gn


Yep, now it's on! Detroit sleeps with the fishes, eh Perry?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Yes it was  not that specific case though


Ok were on the same page, great minds think alike.:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Yep, now it's on! Detroit sleeps with the fishes, eh Perry?


Awww [email protected] another threat, man I think i'll coming to this herf packing:gn It might be some trouble in the hood. I might need to bring some back up (hint)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Yep, now it's on! Detroit sleeps with the fishes, eh Perry?


:r we will put him on ice:hn


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok were on the same page, great minds think alike.:cb


you will think that until you read the quote above


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Awww [email protected] another threat, man I think i'll coming to this herf packing:gn It might be some trouble in the hood. I might need to bring some* back up* (hint)


:r WAY BACK


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Awww [email protected] another threat, man I think i'll coming to this herf packing:gn It might be some trouble in the hood. I might need to bring some back up (hint)


Since you couldn't answer a simple question, I had to jump in the wayback machine and pick up some old and crusty smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r we will put him on ice:hn
> 
> you will think that until you read the quote above


Im not worried UncleWeb got my back like alway. Tom usually has it but he wont be there but I still got people:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Since you couldn't answer a simple question, I had to jump in the wayback machine and pick up some *old and crusty smokes*.


u


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im not worried *UncleWeb* got my back like alway. Tom usually has it but he wont be there but I still go people:ss


you mean Arnold Jackson?

:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gotta hit the rack. I need to be rested to dish out an ass whuppin' tommorow.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you mean Arnold Jackson?
> 
> :r


What you talkin' bout Perry?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Gotta hit the rack. I need to be rested to dish out an ass whuppin' tommorow.


Night Tony :ss


Twill413 said:


> What you talkin' bout Perry?


:r hopefully UncleWeb sees it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you mean Arnold Jackson?
> 
> :r


UncleWeb isnt going2u making fun of him. He also dont like people messing with me either I'll try talking to him but I cant say what he'll do



Twill413 said:


> Gotta hit the rack. I need to be rested to dish out an ass whuppin' tommorow.


Me to, Mini Vacation for me so I must get some rest while I can. I'll check yall out tomorrow (ok later tonite):tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> UncleWeb isnt going2u making fun of him. He also dont like people messing with me either I'll try talking to him but I cant say what he'll do
> 
> Me to, Mini Vacation for me so I must get some rest while I can. I'll check yall out tomorrow (ok later tonite):tu


soon I'm going to log off, watch tv not sllep log back on talk to CS then pass out :tu

Tomorrow we herf!!


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Your guys play nice
Gn.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Your guys play nice
> Gn.


Did Booker say something? :r

Goodnight


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Booker...me thinks ya better watch your six :r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> Booker...me thinks ya better watch your six :r:r


I'm unarmed


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey KJ Leslie wants to know if your going to being your wife? She might come with me if another female will come.
> 
> 1. Twill aka(william no.1)
> 2. Skeeter AKA BigVito
> ...


I don't think I will be able to make it.... Got a memorial day party at the neighbors I forgot about and Sam is working until 1 or 2 as well. And Sam is just my GF so far not wife, don't give her any ideas just yet! haha


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> I don't think I will be able to make it.... Got a memorial day party at the neighbors I forgot about and Sam is working until 1 or 2 as well. And Sam is just my GF so far not wife, don't give her any ideas just yet! haha


Wow, skip the party, herfing is better


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Wow, skip the party, herfing is better


Been planned for months and am going with Sam and Mom so have to attend.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> Been planned for months and am going with Sam and Mom so have to attend.


:tg


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :tg


yah yah, I'll be at the mob herf in a few weeks and then the Casa Anderson herf a few weeks after that. Have fun today fellas, wish I could be there


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> yah yah, I'll be at the mob herf in a few weeks and then the Casa Anderson herf a few weeks after that. Have fun today fellas, *wish I could be there*


ditch the party early, or show up to it late


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> UncleWeb isnt going2u making fun of him. He also dont like people messing with me either I'll try talking to him but I cant say what he'll do


ALRIGHT... that's it! Somebody's gettin whacked.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DonWeb said:


> ALRIGHT... that's it! Somebody's gettin whacked.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


:r can I nominate KJ


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DonWeb said:


> ALRIGHT... that's it! Somebody's gettin whacked.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Now that's a Gorilla I would Trust:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

King James said:


> I don't think I will be able to make it.... Got a memorial day party at the neighbors I forgot about and Sam is working until 1 or 2 as well. And Sam is just my GF so far not wife, don't give her any ideas just yet! haha


Ok prob take care of the fam 1st, thats why im here in the 1st place. Ok GF not wife.:tu



DonWeb said:


> ALRIGHT... that's it! Somebody's gettin whacked.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


See BigV u done went and made him mad. Ifeel for ya.

Im head to breakfast with the ladies then I'll be fee


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok prob take care of the fam 1st, thats why im here in the 1st place. Ok GF not wife.:tu
> 
> See BigV u done went and made him mad. Ifeel for ya.
> 
> Im head to breakfast with the ladies then I'll be fee


what kind of fee


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

breakfast over?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

heading out to run the errands. See you boys there circa 4. Rob, Don't leave without seeing me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> breakfast over?


Yep, there at the mall and im at the hotel chillin.



Twill413 said:


> heading out to run the errands. See you boys there circa 4. Rob, Don't leave without seeing me.


c u soon.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigV just called and he's 20mins out so I'll see yall there.:tu
PS. UncleWeb dont hurt them to bad:SM


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Man, I needed that - thanks for making it possible Booker (and BV for doing the driving)! Great to see Tony & Tony too 

Everyone have a fun and safe holiday weekend.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Booker for getting the gang together. Twas a good time. Thanks to all for the gifted smokes. Now do what you need to make that lady happy Booker, now that you got to have your fun! Great seeing you again.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Perry, thanks for driving cousin Booker!

Tony!!!! It was great to see you (congrats again).

Rob: the mancave shall be mine.

Booker: what can I say - Leslie must be somethin' special. Thanks for stoppin by. (and for the smokes)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Booker, Tony, Tony Rob it was great herfing wit you. Booker it was no problem chauffeuring you:ss Let Tom or myself know about Monday  mmmm Steaks


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Had a great time fellas, thxs for everything. Im headed to bed GN:tu (tired)


----------

